# Video: ART Rope Guide



## Ekka (May 31, 2006)

It's a biggie but covers all angles of this great device, from installation even on vertical spars to retrieval to repairing the retrieval strap.


9.32 mins and 48.20mb wmv

www.palmtreeservices.com.au/video/artropeguidewmv.wmv


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 11, 2006)

i dont rope climb but this device would be in my bag of tricks


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 21, 2006)

is there any way to install from the ground using throw bag(like friction saver) or must one install the friction saver first then climb and install ART rope guide?


----------



## Ekka (Aug 21, 2006)

Not that I'm aware off. Has to be installed up there but can be retrieved from the ground.


----------



## TackleTree (Aug 21, 2006)

If one could figure it out, maybe make some change $$$. Thanks for the reply


----------

